# CalMAN v3 beta



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

For CAlMAN users, I just received an email from Derek that the version 3 beta will be available tomorrow. I have seen some earlier versions, and it looks like it will be a very nice calibration tool. For those of you who are not familiar with the program, it is probably one of the best software packages available for video calibration. It is also very reasonably priced. The new version will support many meters and generators, and has some great new features. There may still be bugs to be worked out, but this is going to be a significant step for CAlMan and a very nice application.

Refer to this thread on their forum:

http://www.datapopuli.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=814

www.CalMAN.tv


----------

